# Camera Travel Clamp



## ray5 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi,
I am looking to find a reliable clamp for my rig. I am looking to be able to clamp the 5D MKIII and 70-200mm F/2.8 L II to a fence, railing or pole. Mainly for places where tripods/monopods are not permitted. The above combo is quite heavy so has to be able to support that and perhaps more. The RRS one looks nice but it seems it's a bit fiddly as per some reviews. Please feel free to share your experiences. Thx
Ray


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Ray. 
I use a Manfrotto Super Clamp with one of these mounting plates on which you can fit your favourite head (ball or geared etc.). I have used mine to grip 2 inch scaffold pole which is right at the limit. 
I'll admit mine doesn't get a lot of use, when I remember I have it and put it to use it has always worked well, I also have the wedges for improving the clamp grip on flat surfaces (worktops etc.).

I also have a Manfrotto Pump Cup, great for turning any smooth non porous relatively flat surface in to a support, I have used it both inside and outside on the drop glass on my van which is slightly curved. 
The pump cup requires a round version of the mounting plate, I made my own as they were out of stock, which I see they are again (or still!).
I hope this gives you some ideas. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ray5 (Jul 13, 2017)

HI Graham
Thanks for your reply.
It looks very similar to the RRS product. At a much lower cost. Interestingly I have never felt the need for a clamp like this except recently I was on top of the Rockefeller center. They apparently did not allow tripods( but when I up there I saw quite a few :). So there were rails that needed to be clamped upon for night time photos.
Thats when I realized a clamp would have been handy. Thanks
Ray




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ray.
> I use a Manfrotto Super Clamp with one of these mounting plates on which you can fit your favourite head (ball or geared etc.). I have used mine to grip 2 inch scaffold pole which is right at the limit.
> I'll admit mine doesn't get a lot of use, when I remember I have it and put it to use it has always worked well, I also have the wedges for improving the clamp grip on flat surfaces (worktops etc.).
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2017)

You could also consider a Gorillapod Focus.


----------



## ray5 (Jul 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> You could also consider a Gorillapod Focus.



Hi Neuro
Thanks. That looks like it would be more versatile for a variety of uses compared to the clamps. Do you use it? What's the heaviest gear you have used it with? Thx
Ray


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2017)

ray5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You could also consider a Gorillapod Focus.
> ...



I don't have the Focus + Ballhead X, I have the SLR Zoom + Ballhead (one level down in terms of stability, and the ballhead isn't Arca-compatible like the X). Although I now typically use it with an EOS M kit, I have used it with a gripped 7D/5DII or 1D X and a 17-55/24-105/24-70 lens, on railings over gorges and on high building observation decks.


----------



## ray5 (Jul 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Then that should hold the heaviest gear that I have. It's still cheaper than the RRS clamp. Perhaps I could use my BH 25LR ballhead with the Focus?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 14, 2017)

ray5 said:


> Perhaps I could use my BH 25LR ballhead with the Focus?



I don't see why not.


----------



## ray5 (Jul 14, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I could use my BH 25LR ballhead with the Focus?
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Ray, Neuro. 
Funnily enough I have one of these, I used it in anger for the first time about a week ago, used it on the half round coping stones on the sea wall, it held my 1DsIII and 24-105 without issue and I was confident to let go of the camera despite a drop from the wall either being 4ft on to concrete or 5ft into 6ft of salt water! 
I have had a GorillaPod from the very first version when they only did one, it was fine for the 300D and 18-55 but sagged a bit under the 40D and 17-85! 
I tried the Focus and SLR side by side at a show and found the SLR didn't feel very confidence inspiring under the 1DsIII and 100-400II whereas the Focus felt very sturdy. 
Just a few thoughts on the limitations of any GorillaPod, they do not work well on smooth round things unless there is some junction, you mention hand rails, if you can get to a T where the support meets the rail then you can use the upright as an anti torque element, if you can't get to a T because they are all occupied or inaccessible, a GorrilaPod is going to be inclined to let gravity rotate the load to the lowest point. 
GorillaPods are not great as a table top tripod, when you spread the legs wide enough to prevent topple they can start to sag under a heavy camera, they work nicely if you flatten them so that the middle is touching the surface and the legs are out flat, but this means live view or cheek on table viewfinder use! ;D
GorillaPods work really well on irregular shapes like tree limbs where the joints can get a grip in the bark, wrapped round rocks etc, great at that. 
I have tested my GorillaPod Focus around the house and garden, it grips a plank on edge and supports a 1DsIII and 100-400II with great confidence. 
I have both a clamp and the GorillaPod as they both have different strengths and weaknesses, the clamp will grip a 2inch bar at any angle, but not a 3inch branch on a tree! 
Angela bought me the first GorillaPod as she wasn't happy seeing my camera balanced on a rock with stones and twigs to aim it for a long exposure, oh and the rock was on the side of a ravine! 
Hopefully this gives you some help making a decision which suits your needs. 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> You could also consider a Gorillapod Focus.


----------



## ray5 (Jul 14, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ray, Neuro.
> Funnily enough I have one of these, I used it in anger for the first time about a week ago, used it on the half round coping stones on the sea wall, it held my 1DsIII and 24-105 without issue and I was confident to let go of the camera despite a drop from the wall either being 4ft on to concrete or 5ft into 6ft of salt water!
> I have had a GorillaPod from the very first version when they only did one, it was fine for the 300D and 18-55 but sagged a bit under the 40D and 17-85!
> I tried the Focus and SLR side by side at a show and found the SLR didn't feel very confidence inspiring under the 1DsIII and 100-400II whereas the Focus felt very sturdy.
> ...



Graham,
Thanks a lot! This is very helpful. It gives me a good perspective. I already have a tabletop tripod. Like always trying to see if there is a product which is more versatile so I don't have to lug everything. I usually lug my heavy tripod everywhere. I went all out with getting the best RRS tripod. It has served me well at a cost though which I am ok paying, the weight. No product is going to serve all possible purposes. Thanks again.
Ray


----------

